

Python 2.7.2 Unleashed - myusuf3
http://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7.2/

======
SlyShy
Set and dictionary comprehensions, and set literals are both very cool. I
wonder though: is back-porting all the nice features of 3 into 2 going to
encourage adoption of 3? I somehow doubt it.

~~~
sixtofour
Not doing so would feel punitive. A positive way forward would be better.

